# Pittsburgh Area Planted Aquarium Society (PAPAS) Meetings



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

February's meeting will be Feb 9 at A and B Oddball Pets and Aquatics at 5:30 pm.

Bob will be presenting the Member's Monthly Plant Pick

presentations include: 
Tim Gross - Benefits of Planted Aquariums and Easy Plants 
Sam Darko - Spawning in the Planted Aquarium 
Cavan Allen - Fertilization of the Planted Aquarium

Feel free to check out our website for more info: www.homeofpapas.org


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Doh! Correction....Meeting is Sunday Feb. 10......other info is unchanged.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

March meeting is Sunday March 2 at A and B Oddball Pets at 5:30pm. (check out the new poison dart frogs and vivarium while you're there!)

Ron will be giving a presentation on Aquarium photography,.

Bob will be presenting the Member's Monthly Plant Pick. If he is unavailable I will present Hemianthus callitrichoides.

Pizza will be available.

Check out www.homeofpapas.org for more info


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

*April 2008 Meeting*

Next meeting is April 6,2008 at 5:30pm at A and B Oddball Pets

Bob Vivian will be talking on Aquascaping concepts

Katie will be presenting the Monthly Plant Pick

As always, pizza will be made available

Check out www.homeofpapas.org for more info


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting is May 4, 2008 at A and B Oddball Pets and Aquatics. We will be aquascaping a 40 gallon breeder and a 2.5 gallon nano for the store.

Pizza will be available.

Check out www.homeofpapas.org for more info.


----------



## Pitt420dude (Mar 21, 2008)

Where is A&B Oddball pets? I'd be coming from edgewood. 

Are there membership dues?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Oddball is about 10-15 minutes away from you in Baldwin. It's about 5 min. away from the South Side. You can PM me for directions.

There is an annual membership dues if you decide to join, it $12 a year, prorated for later in the year (so May to Dec. is $8).


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting is Saturday May 31 7:30pm at A and B Oddball Pets and Aquatics

We are excited to have Jason Baliban visiting our club. He will be giving a talk on aquascaping and fertilization approaches.

His aquascapes can be viewed at http://www.projectaquarium.com/gallery.aspx

Pizza will be served.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Due to the Stanley Cup Finals in Pittsburgh, the May 31 meeting is moved to 5pm, same location

Go Pens!!!!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting is Sunday July 13, 2008. This will be an excursion to Racoon Creek State Park. We will be gathering 10am at A and B Oddball Pets and Aquatics. Club members familiar with the park will be bringing us on a native plant identification expedition. Bring your sunscreen and bug spray. If you are interested in native fish for the aquarium, bring snorkel gear. If you are interested in collecting native fish for your aquarium, bring your dipnets/seine nets and other gear. A 2008 PA fishing license is required for collecting fish.

In the event that the weather doesn't cooperate, we will be having a meeting indoors and plan on rescheduling for another Sunday.

Feel free to pm me for any questions.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting is Sunday August 3, 2008 @ 5:30pm at A and B Oddball Pets and Aquatics. We will be discussing the display tank set up by PAPAS at the store.

Pizza will be served.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting is Saturday August 30, 2008 @ 1pm at A and B Oddball Pets and Aquatics. We are excited to have Brian from Brian's Tropicals giving a talk on breeding crystal red shrimp and other breeding topics.

Pizza will be served.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting is Sunday October 5, 2008 @ 1pm at A and B Oddball Pets and Aquatics. We will be rescaping the 40 gallon breeder at the store. Feel free to drop in to get some tips on planting and aquascaping, or even to help out  .

Pizza will be served.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting is Sunday November 2, 2008 @ 1pm at member Tim's house. Directions available on our website. Tim will be giving a talk on "Tools of the Trade".

Pizza and mango salsa will be served.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting is Sunday December 7, 2008 @ 1pm at member Matt's house. Directions available on our website. We will be reviewing the 2008 AGA aquascaping contest with a chance to 'judge' a group of tanks.

Pizza will be served.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting will be held Jan 4, 2009 at the Panera in Monroeville - the one in the Petland Plaza, near Lowes.

Officer elections will be held, we will also be reviewing aquascapes from the 2008 AGA contest.

A selection of Panera goods will be available.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting is Sunday October 8, 2009 @ 2pm at Oddball Pets and Aquatics. Topic will be mineralized soil substrates.

Pizza will be served.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting is Sunday March 1, 2009 @ 2pm at Oddball Pets and Aquatics. We will be creating a couple of nano aquascapes.

Pizza will be served


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting is Sunday May 3, 2009 @ 2pm at Oddball Pets and Aquatics. There will be a presentation on emersed setups.

Pizza will be served


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting is Sunday June 7, 2009 @ 2pm at Oddball Pets and Aquatics. There will be a presentation on algae eating shrimp.

Pizza will be served.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Next meeting is Sunday July 12, 2009 @ 2pm at Oddball Pets and Aquatics. There will be a presentation on mosses and epiphytes.

Pizza will be served.


----------

